# My method for centers on 6x6x6 and 7x7x7



## Parity (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok I am not sure if this is a way someone already made but I did this on my own.

First:I get the inner centers.







Second:I build 2 1x2 blocks and place them directly opposite of each other.






Third:I make 2 1x4 blocks and place them on the last 2 remaining sides.












This does not work on last 2 centers.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 8, 2009)

i do this...
I find it easier than making columns...


----------



## Parity (Oct 8, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> i do this...
> I find it easier than making columns...



I do to.
I use it on 7x7x7 because it is easier for me to find the center edge pieces.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 8, 2009)

I do the same thing as well.


----------



## Zaxef (Oct 9, 2009)

DIS IZ SO NEW


----------



## qqwref (Oct 9, 2009)

Frank Morris does this (or did at the Essen competition, anyway).

You can do this on the last two centers if you "pair up" the obliques. What I mean is, solve the two 2x2 blocks, then pair up all of the obliques so that you have essentially reduced the last two centers to the last two centers of a 5x5. Then you can solve from there without any commutators. This is probably less efficient than the normal way, but it may be easier for you.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Frank Morris does this (or did at the Essen competition, anyway).
> 
> You can do this on the last two centers if you "pair up" the obliques. What I mean is, solve the two 2x2 blocks, then pair up all of the obliques so that you have essentially reduced the last two centers to the last two centers of a 5x5. Then you can solve from there without any commutators. This is probably less efficient than the normal way, but it may be easier for you.


I use that method for the last 2 centers. I'm pretty decent at it, I think. Most of the time, after you paired the "4x4" centers, about 4/8 oblique pairs are already paired up. You can pair 2 at a time with an easy setup, 3R 2R' U 2R U' 3R'. For me it's faster than the "normal" method.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 9, 2009)

I do the columns method. I quite like lines, but then again I'm not one to comment on big-cube speedcubing.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 9, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Frank Morris does this (or did at the Essen competition, anyway).
> ...



Wow. That's amazing. I had never even thoght about that. I have so much to learn.


----------



## Rubenx96 (Oct 14, 2009)

cool that's awesome. but i rather go with columns


----------

